# darren berrecloth is overrated and annoying



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't been following darren for very long. My exposure to him is all the Rampage events. Can't that guy land ANYTHING? I am sure he is great at DJ but he has no business at Rampage. 

Also got a chance to see him interviewed at the "Where the trail ends" RedBull premiere. He came across as a ******bag. 

Can anyone tell me why he is famous?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

did you watch Where the Trail Ends?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Im not really trying to defend him but lets see you go that big and land it every time...

Also he has had some of the most unique lines at Rampage the last few events, much more creative and thinking outside the box, some of which didnt have the biggest/ best outcome but he is riding his vision not necessarily what is going to get the best score. SOME fans, sponsors and other riders like and respect that as much if not more than "cookie cutter" lines, and no Rampage isnt cookie cutter but hopefully you understand where I am going.

If you dont like him you dont like him its all good. I really didnt care for watching Andre Lacondeguy* from the footage I had seen but really liked watching him ride at Rampage. Not that he isnt good or wasnt doing massive sh*t it just didnt make me too excited, til I saw real life.


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

He's a dope rider. Watch the older Collective videos and other NWD videos he was featured in to give him a fair chance. 

I totally understand if he's not your style but you should really watch Where Trail Ends as well. He is an animal in that film.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

One of the biggest things I respect about "The Claw" is the fact that although he comes from a dirt jump background, he always manages to pick out the gnarliest un-sculpted lines at Rampage. Nothing wrong with the crazy big ramps and other features but for me the essence of that event has always been natural terrain and he knows how to read that stuff better than anybody. Never met the guy personally so I can't comment on that but one interview isn't really much to base an opinion off of....


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll check out Where the Trail Ends. If I remember correctly, he ran the same line several years in a row at Rampage because he could never clear it.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Let me preface this with I AM NOT CALLING ANYONE OUT SPECIFICALLY!

In a sense, you sort of have to have a little bit of an "I'm the man," overconfident, hyped up attitude when you're a top level athlete. Now please don't confuse this with outright unsportsmanlike conduct, that's not what I'm referring to here. Sure sometimes I think the higher self confidence can come off as being an @hole. But if you don't have that kind of mindset and drive, you'll never throw yourself off a 40' cliff or jump a 60' canyon gap!

Darren Berrecloth is a great rider because he consistently pushes the limits of what is perceived to be possible on a mountain bike, and does it with style.


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

He did run the same line a few times. As much as I like to see the different lines people attempt I appreciate that he didn't give up on his initial line. It shows to me that he's not just in it for the check but also for the love and to have fun. He's a talented enough rider to have picked out a line that incorporated the pre-made obstacles and a quick podium but chose to finish what he started. 

Not my favorite rider but he's a savage. I like his eye for lines and really admire how much work he puts into building what he rides. You don't get guns like that from riding a chairlift at a bike park! 

Also, the 3's he throws in his big mountain segments will never get old to me.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I think getting old is overrated and annoying...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*nitecrwlr you are a kook*

Prove you are not some barney with pics of you doing JUST *LEGIT* 20 footers.
If not NEXT !!!!

I have been in this downhill mountain biking sport for 14 years...I have seen where drops of 6 feet got you on the cover of a magazine to people doing helicopters off a 50 foot oakley Sender.

Let me just say this one time. Guys that go big are a certain breed. They are very good riders with big balls. Look at the style they are throwing off those jumps. On smaller stuff they have a lot of style. The Claw may not be your favorite but I love the lines he takes. Even if he makes it or not. Videos do the riding at RBR no justice. You can't see the knifes edge they are running at top and how steep it really is. It sickens me when they say bad stuff about Bender. Fvck Bender is the father of the Red Bull Rampage. He was the one riding all those lines up in Virgin. And yes on a bike that boy can ride.

nitecrwlr if you have talent and are not overrated then ride KING KONG...a trail Bender made. You clean that, then my hats off to you. If not then you are just another wannabe putting others down...and my term for you kook and barney will follow you on all your post.

P.S. Do you have any other bikes then a stumpjumpers and enduros ?? Could it just be Downhill envy??


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the kid just never saw claw in his prime...heis getting older. I don't feel like the industry looks at him as the greatest rider right now. I don't think anyone would say he is the best anymore...but he is just incredible. Bc of him, the freeride scene is whereit is. Everyone gets older and can't keep progressing. You can't recover as quickly and slow down. 

As far as how he acts, you have to understand he gets surrounded everytime he's out. I wouldn't want to be talked to by everyone. Both berrecloth brothers are amazingly nice but are quiet dudes. They just love the outdoors and are there for you. I've seen both of them spend tons of time talking, helping out kids, and showing them how to ride. I have he upmost respect for them


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

nitecrwlr said:


> he has no business at Rampage.


You're new to this, aren't you?

He may have not come from a big mountain background, but he's been doing this stuff for a lot longer than most of those kids out there. His 360 drop of the roadgap at Crankworx was groundbreaking and really raised the bar for these competitions. He's had a huge influence on freeride. I don't know if you'd appreciate it, but his segment in The Collective is a classic.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Hack On Wheels said:


> His 360 drop of the roadgap at Crankworx was groundbreaking and really raised the bar for these competitions.


That was insane and still to this day stands out in my mind when I think of the Claw.:thumbsup:


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Didn't Claw just come off a huge back injury right before Rampage this year?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

MOJO K said:


> Didn't Claw just come off a huge back injury right before Rampage this year?


Yup broke his back last year.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Respect the elders man. Funny I'm referring to the Claw as an elder but in this sport, it is constantly being progressed by new talent, younger talent, aggressive talent (possibly dumber talent) and the sport gets crazier and crazier with each generation. Hell each year, even. Remember Tippie? Simmons? Dangerous Dan? Old school dudes that in their time were groundbreaking and can still ride the balls off most of us here likely. Funny we are starting to think of the Claw and his brethren in that category but time moves on. But respect should not. They (he) are more than due.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Check out his segment in NWD 10.. its one of the best..

its like saying Semenuk sucks because he didn't have a great Rampage this year.. Claw did finish 3rd in 2010.. man that sucks huh?


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

Watching him in Rampage and all the other videos gives me hope. I love Freeride and I'm right behind him in age so it makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside watching him ride like an animal. Same goes for Peaty and all the other guys in their mid to late thirties riding their bikes like they're still 20. It makes me feel like I'll still have it in me for a while.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

The age thing is silly mostly I think. If you take take of yourself you can be a strong athlete for a long time. I am now 43 and ride better every year and go bigger every year. Do you know who Randy Couture is, he fought as heavyweight champ in the UFC until he was 47 and fought at 48, really didn't come into his prime until mid 30's.. 

Only difference is injuries take longer to heal..


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Did someone mention PEATY!!!


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the Claw. 

How can anyone say, with a straight face, that this guy's not a legit rider. I don't care how he placed at the Rampage, the guy is a freaking beast.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

For someone who couldn't make it in BMX, he transitioned over to MTB and changed the face of the sport. I think everyone can agree on that. 

I think it's funny because at the time he moved into MTB - it could have been any number of BMX riders who had the skills to throw around a 26" bicycle, in his shoes. The truth is it wasn't Ryan Nyquist or Chad Kagy or the Blue Falcon who moved onto big wheels - it was Darren Berrecloth. Gotta give him props for making it happen.

Chris Duncan did the same thing around the same time.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

nitecrwlr said:


> I haven't been following darren for very long. My exposure to him is all the Rampage events. Can't that guy land ANYTHING? I am sure he is great at DJ but he has no business at Rampage.
> 
> Also got a chance to see him interviewed at the "Where the trail ends" RedBull premiere. He came across as a ******bag.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why he is famous?


This post is spilling over with fail.

You may look at countless contests, videos, interviews, the impact he has had on freeride is huge.

Even if your exposure to him is only "all the Rampage events", then your memory is not serving you well.

To me, he clearly stands up there with legends like Shandro and Simmons as guys who paved the way a decade ago for us to have the bikes, contests, skills, vision that you seem to take for granted today.


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not saying that once you're old you're done by any means. It's a sport that I love dearly and never plan to stop riding, but after coming out of arm surgery this last year with six months of physical therapy just so I could hold the handlebars again the age thing worries me. I still plan on progressing and getting better with age and experience but watching the "older ish" dudes kill it makes me not worry as much.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

2006




2009




That's why he's famous.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Lots of "new" guys tried rampage this year and got a rude awakening (Pilgrim, Messere, etc...). Seems like you're just a wannabe poser just like me. But, please fart not in your mouth cause it reeks twice as bad.


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

First things first, are you high on crack right now?? Feeling depressed so you have to ***** about DB?
Berrecloth is a veteran and an asset to the sport. Without him the sport and life style of free ride would not be what it is right now. Yes, he can be serious and come across as a ****** sometimes. He is not. But have you really taken the time or had the opp to hangout and ride with him? I suggest you do before you go judging somebody as great to the sport as he is.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

anybody else feeling a troll?


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

nitecrwlr said:


> I haven't been following darren for very long. My exposure to him is all the Rampage events. Can't that guy land ANYTHING? I am sure he is great at DJ but he has no business at Rampage.
> 
> Also got a chance to see him interviewed at the "Where the trail ends" RedBull premiere. He came across as a ******bag.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why he is famous?


If you had the talent that Darren has in his right testicle, you wouldn't be here putn sh1t on him.
You kind of made yourself out to look pathetic, well done!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Nitecrwlr - Ill send you $1k if you can just clear 1 line at Rampage . These PROs make jumps, drops, and gaps look easy so maybe this is why you think he has no business there. Hey , you may not like a rider due to his character but NEVER discredit anyone from their hard work , years of broken bones, blood , and tears .

Nitecrwlr = FAIL everyone else = WIN


----------



## antihero19 (Oct 29, 2009)

i used to ride bmx with darren back in the day. This is when he was just getting into mtb. we also built alot of ramps together at an abandoned tunnel here in town. If you don't mind let me tell you a quick story about Darren. At this tunnel where we were building in, there were lights on in the nightime while we built but no power source. We would bring down our cordless tools but when the batteries died that was it for building. Well darren spotted an electrical outlet on the the tunnel ceiling. It was probably thirty feet up. I looked at it and thought there is no way we are going to plug into that without a scissor lift. Well the next night i show up and sure enough there is a cord hanging from the outlet. Darren had nailed a bunch of 2x4's together end to end and after many hours of struggle had managed to get plug in the extension cord with his big stick. Unfortunately the plug in was not live. The guy is determined and driven. I think he is more focused a driving mtb in the direction of big mountain riding and not just bmx dirt jumping with bigger wheels. He goes for the hard tricks and hard lines. I watched him at crankworks a few years ago 360 look back the big gap at the end. That is one of the hardest tricks to be done at crankworks in my opinion. The back flips and tailwhips certainly look impressive but are childsplay when compared to a big spin trick. Darren has my respect. 

further in person darren is one of the most humble down to earth dudes who just loves ridings bikes that you will ever meet.

my 2 cents


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont feed the troll.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

MOJO K said:


> Didn't Claw just come off a huge back injury right before Rampage this year?


He did break his back again, this year in August practicing for Joyride, maybe six or seven weeks before the Rampage.

oh and +1 for Claw. one of the best and one of my personal favorites. A true pioneer:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

nitecrwlr said:


> I haven't been following darren for very long. My exposure to him is all the Rampage events. Can't that guy land ANYTHING? I am sure he is great at DJ but he has no business at Rampage.
> 
> Also got a chance to see him interviewed at the "Where the trail ends" RedBull premiere. He came across as a ******bag.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why he is famous?


And keep in mind that he massively f-ed up his back a tCrankworx this year... And he still came out to Rampage.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

antihero19 said:


> i used to ride bmx with darren back in the day. This is when he was just getting into mtb. we also built alot of ramps together at an abandoned tunnel here in town. If you don't mind let me tell you a quick story about Darren. At this tunnel where we were building in, there were lights on in the nightime while we built but no power source. We would bring down our cordless tools but when the batteries died that was it for building. Well darren spotted an electrical outlet on the the tunnel ceiling. It was probably thirty feet up. I looked at it and thought there is no way we are going to plug into that without a scissor lift. Well the next night i show up and sure enough there is a cord hanging from the outlet. Darren had nailed a bunch of 2x4's together end to end and after many hours of struggle had managed to get plug in the extension cord with his big stick. Unfortunately the plug in was not live. The guy is determined and driven. I think he is more focused a driving mtb in the direction of big mountain riding and not just bmx dirt jumping with bigger wheels. He goes for the hard tricks and hard lines. I watched him at crankworks a few years ago 360 look back the big gap at the end. That is one of the hardest tricks to be done at crankworks in my opinion. The back flips and tailwhips certainly look impressive but are childsplay when compared to a big spin trick. Darren has my respect.
> 
> further in person darren is one of the most humble down to earth dudes who just loves ridings bikes that you will ever meet.
> 
> my 2 cents


very cool story !!! Hats off to the Claw !!


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

V.P. said:


> Dont feed the troll.


+1.

Nice troll.


----------



## z1freeride (Jan 3, 2012)

CONTOUR - Cam McCaul Crashes hard at the Winterberg Red Bull Bergline - YouTube

Darren Berrecloth to the rescue. Watch to the end. Awesome guy.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have nothing to say, except that I have complete utter respect for that man.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

arkon11 said:


> I have nothing to say, except that I have complete utter respect for that man.


The only thing better than utter respect, is udder respect. Respect the teats!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

z1freeride said:


> CONTOUR - Cam McCaul Crashes hard at the Winterberg Red Bull Bergline - YouTube
> 
> Darren Berrecloth to the rescue. Watch to the end. Awesome guy.


is there a doctor in the house....DR CLAW !!!


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Respect.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *nitecrwlr you are a kook*


Hahahahah


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll tell you what I think all these guys are amazing. Back in the late seventies when this was all getting started our tricks and jumps were nothing compared to what these guys are doing today. And yeah you do get older and can't perform stunts as well as a few years back. Such is life. More power to all these guys, they are all amazing. They do things I never would have thought possible.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

To me he always comes across as humble down to earth and straight shooter kinda rider.

I dont think i can recall any clips of him acting like a ******- ever ..

The Claw is a sponsors dream, in every way. Skills, manners and right attitude.


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

I always liked Darren, take it for what its worth I only know him from both print and video. (just like the OP) One of my favorites was this video linked below. As a matter of fact after watching the latest rampage I think Semenuk could learn a lesson or two from DB about competing and humility.

Berrecloth Gets an Unplanned Fishing Trip after Crankworx - YouTube


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Darren was the first succesful bmx convert. He's been riding big mountain lines since the very early days, and was the first to bring alot of the more technical bmx tricks to 26" wheels. And definitely the first to take them in to the big mountain riding. If i am not mistaken, he was the first to 360 off a drop to a big mountain chute. now he is one of the main player to be pushing this new unridden remote big mountain riding. One of the most innovative and important riders in the short history of mountain bike free riding. Not to mention one of the nicest and most likeable guys around. You need to watch some early vids, i.e. Roam, Seasons, some of the early NWD's. You will learn to respect him, and if not, you should just stop riding altogether. Watch the new episode of Life Behind Bars, and listen to the respect he has among his peers while at Rampage. And while youre at it, watch this interview too, has good riding littered through out so it won't be a bore.

Life Behind Bars - Life Behind Bars - Crashes and Qualifiers at Red Bull Rampage - Episode 14 - YouTube

NWD Greatest Hits interview - NWD Greatest Hits - Darren Berrecloth Edit Video - Pinkbike

Ohh, and he was on an MTV cribs episode. When was the last time a mountain biker was on cribs? ha

dont forget he broke his back a year ago and again right around joyride. only to compete in rampage 7-8 weeks later? not to mention slamming back first off a20 foot drop. one tough dude.hes 30 yo, knows his window is closing, and has done poor at the past two rampages....for those who didnt see it live, they interviewed all riders after their finals runs...after crashing out darren had the biggest smile out of everyone. you could tell he had a blast and just loves riding, great ambassodor(sp?) for the sport. cant see how anyone could speak nagatively about him.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I also have much respect for the claw,


but does he remind anyone else of AC Slater?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> is there a doctor in the house....DR CLAW !!!


Pushing a couple medics out of the way to pop another rider's shoulder back in...That's pure freeride love right there!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

csermonet said:


> Darren was the first succesful bmx convert..


I'd have to question that - tons of bmx guys went to mtb at one time or another. Brian Lopes, Pete Loncarevich, Tinker Juarez, Toby Henderson, Cheri Eliot...


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

dbabuser said:


> I'd have to question that - tons of bmx guys went to mtb at one time or another. Brian Lopes, Pete Loncarevich, Tinker Juarez, Toby Henderson, Cheri Eliot...


I agree, way too young to be an original BMX convert. Most of the BMX guys I knew in the late 70s had moved over to mountain biking by the 80s.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

csermonet said:


> .hes 30 yo, knows his window is closing, and has done poor at the past two rampages.....


?? 3rd place in 2010 is not a "poor" performance, in fact, many think his run was the best overall, but Zink's 360 was just too massive...


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

z1freeride said:


> CONTOUR - Cam McCaul Crashes hard at the Winterberg Red Bull Bergline - YouTube
> 
> Darren Berrecloth to the rescue. Watch to the end. Awesome guy.


Haha, that's awesome! Although I had a shoulder separation once where my friend thought it was dislocated and almost did the same thing. Luckily we waited for the X-ray since yanking on a separated shoulder will just tear more ligaments (vs. dislocated where it pops back in place).


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Boom!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

He has every right to be at Rampage, he's a great rider and is helping to push the sport and for the most part is a decent spokesperson for the discipline. Unfortunately, he annoys the hell out of me and i can't stand watching him talk, he does indeed come across as a ******. When interviewed at WTTE he acted like he was 'too cool to be answering these dumb questions'.

The other end of the spectrum, and the picture of a humble, down to earth professional is Cam McCaul. HE is a LEGEND.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My only exposure to any of these guys is through the videos, but whenever I think of DB, I think of the scene in Seasons when he comes back from CA and seeing the ramp Cam McCaul has set up in his backyard into his pool, and thinks, "you know, I bet I could do that at this flooded quarry." Then you see him jumping in a wetsuit and shivering by a fire.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> ...the picture of a humble, down to earth professional is Cam McCaul. HE is a LEGEND.


Cam lost me on Strength in Numbers Post Office segment when he put down his teachers for wanting him to do his best at school... "Well, we're all doing pretty well anyway" or something spiteful to that effect.

Yeah, Cam, for every pro who is doing pretty well, there are hundreds of others who are NOT going to be biking for a living... or even lucky enough to get a bike industry related career.

Kids would probably make out better listening to their teachers than this "down to earth professional".


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

FX4 said:


> I agree, way too young to be an original BMX convert. Most of the BMX guys I knew in the late 70s had moved over to mountain biking by the 80s.


I think he was saying the Claw was the first successful freestyle/dj mtb convert.


----------



## nightfox223 (Nov 7, 2012)

I like him he does well and can do a frontflip soo..... yea


----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

actually I thought the opposite. When DB first came onto the scene in the early 2000's, I thought who is this BMX schmuck that goes big, does little fancy BMX tricks and wrecks. Thought he was the BMX version of Bender...good for entertainment! More interested in watching real rock stars like Super T. Schley, Tippie, Simmions, etc, that went bigger and landed their stuff. The real big mountain riders. Not a fan of slope style and I always blamed DB for that whole scene getting off the ground. Since Rampage '10 I started liking the guy. Something happened and he started going more Big Mountain riding, doing some of the if not the sickest lines of the Rampage that year, and this past year...after seeing his little video WTTE, he is a rock star in my book now. Less tight pant tricks, and more actual big line riding.


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great Vids!!


----------



## Allrotor13b (Sep 27, 2007)

nitecrwlr said:


> I haven't been following darren for very long. My exposure to him is all the Rampage events. Can't that guy land ANYTHING? I am sure he is great at DJ but he has no business at Rampage.
> 
> Also got a chance to see him interviewed at the "Where the trail ends" RedBull premiere. He came across as a ******bag.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why he is famous?


i imagine this guy never retries the lines he does not stuff. i imagine he just says it is an impossible line.
i like that Darren is willing to retry his lines (which are INSANE) in front of spectators. i like practicing the gnar on my own so my crashes are a secret, but here is a world-class rider who is willing to do it in front of all of us.
Bearclaw is a sick rider in terms of big-mountain freeride, slopestyle and dirt jumping, and his place in those competitions is unquestionable. Plus, he's a nice guy.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

everyone has their own taste in riders. growing up watching bender, schley, dangerous dan, krispy, and of course all the ol school guys just huckin stair sets. i hate brett tippie. his voice and over enthusiasm just kills it for me. darren is just a beast, he still rides bmx, keeps up with the mtb and pushes the limits. 

ill keep up with CG more then anything. hes just a crazy frenchman with a smooth riding style.


----------

